# Lot 21 Zero Pomps but good fishin'



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Got there at 9:30 and had a fellow fisherman get there at same time. He left when I did at 2 pm with two pomps. I put 6 lines in the water with different colored beads, different distances from the shore, and course shrimp and live fleas. Two hours into fishing I got bored. Keep in mind I NEVER play on the phone when fishing. On days when I have fished all day I usually fall asleep that night with visions of my fishing rods tips. Much like when you have made a long drive and you see the white stripes on the road when you close your eyes to go to bed. SO, after being on the phone for about two minutes I look up and realize my new 12ft Okuma rod is not there. OH : I scan the water and I'm shocked to see it being pulled through the water over the sandbar about 50 yards down the beach. I had a flashback to the days when I used to lifeguard. I pulled the old Baywatch Hasselhoff and off to the rescue. Man am I out of shape!!! I was able to swim the pole back to the bar and then walk the pole back to the beach to finish the fight. Just as I get back I see the rod next to me bowed over. What to do what to do? I ended up getting a HUGE redfish on the rod and snapped a pic and released him. On to the new fight. Well this was another good fight but it was a stingray.(3ft across) I decided to keep this one to try making fake scallops but broke the line right at the water's edge. Not long there after I had ANOTHER good fight. This time it was a cow ray. I said enough is enough released him and called it a day. Taking a brake tomorrow to smoke some fish instead of trying to catch them. Tried the Redfish Bluefish restaurant. I was impressed that the calamari actually had the tentacles. I love them! Also had blacked swordfish tacos. They were awesome. I hope it really was swordfish. The bartender there made some good margaritas!
Irish


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

What the hell. I go looking for rays and try to catch them and it's not happening lately. But, other guys are and getting good size ones. Wth....

Good report. I'm gonna try beach tomorrow for rays with the kiddos probably


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> What the hell. I go looking for rays and try to catch them and it's not happening lately. But, other guys are and getting good size ones. Wth....



 
In the Gnostic texts somewhere I think it states "and He gaveth Man Testicles - and He hung them on the Outside so Man could Licketh of those Testicles when Stuff goes Wrongeth in a Terrible Way." Or something along those lines...

Keep pluggin Brother!!:thumbsup: You'll get one!!

(all in good fun Justin - couldn't help it man)


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Funny thing is, I can see you running down the beach after your pole. Or I could see some diver giving your pole to some kid on the beach after he finds it months later. That's an awesome story BTW. I've never lost a pole, but I've seen them flip over the pier railing and disappear into the water. Nice job on the Bull Red! 

What type of fish are you smoking, and how?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> In the Gnostic texts somewhere I think it states "and He gaveth Man Testicles - and He hung them on the Outside so Man could Licketh of those Testicles when Stuff goes Wrongeth in a Terrible Way." Or something along those lines...
> 
> Keep pluggin Brother!!:thumbsup: You'll get one!!
> 
> (all in good fun Justin - couldn't help it man)


Lol. I just don't get it. I go fishing to try for rays etc and other guys don't want rays and they load up and toss them back. Guys come into work and tell me that's all they caught. Lol. And plate size are good but I'd like a big one. 

I'm trying today with the kiddos in the surf


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm glad that you got your rod back ! And you caught your fish too, good for you !


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Haha, sounds like ya had a real adventure, grats on retrieving your rod, reel and fish! :thumbup: We lost our Dad's 302 Mitchel that way but didn't have cell phones back then to blame it on. We ate at Red Fish Blue Fish this past March, don't recall the fish I had but the mullet dip was great!


----------

